# High Primers



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm trying to work up a load for my 7mm Mag. I'm using new Remington cases and Fed. 215 primers. I use a Lee Auto-Prime. It leaves the primers not quite flush with the case. I use the same tool to seat primers (Fed. 210) into Federal cases for my 22-250 with no problems. Has anyone had any problems with this? I know this isn't ideal, but is it safe for me to shoot a small batch this way to see how they shoot? Could it be because I'm using Federal primers and Remington cases?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Shouldn't be that way at all. I would assume that the auto prime tool is not seating them all the way.

You could double check by seating a few manually on your press.

I would not shoot them that way, as powder may be able to migrate into the primer area, especially if it is a ball powder.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you cleaning out the pocket?Tried readjusting?If so I'd contact Lee.They stand behind their products.I remember reading something in their reloading manual recommending against using one brand of primers with their tool but don't recall which it was off hand.Good luck!


----------



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't uniformed the pockets, I don't have a pocket uniformer. I should get one. I did clean the pockets with my pocket cleaning tool, but that doesn't move much material, just shines it up. The pockets look okay, but I guess I wouldn't really know what to look for. I don't think there is anything to adjust on the auto prime. I just read the instruction pamphlet that comes with the tool and it says to only use CCI and Winchester primers to keep from having primers accidently blow up when you seat them. I wonder what the difference is in primer brands??? I guess I should have read that before I bought a bunch of Federal Primers.


----------



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

Have any of you used the Lee Auto-prime with Federal Primers even though they tell you not to? I've used it on thousands of 22-250 reloads using a Federal primer, not knowing that Lee didn't recommend it. I've never had a problem until now. Is there a primer brand that is better than another as a far as performance goes?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used a Lee Auto Prime tool with federal primers. I did not have a problem. I have had great luck with russian and CCI BR primers. In my Magnums I have always needed to use CCI Large Rifle Mag primers. They make my gun group the best.

When Chuck Norris goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.


----------

